# Mango is online



## Null (Jul 3, 2015)

We received a sizable boon in donations this month, which is very timely considering recent growth in the website. I'm sure most people noticed that the site has ran like shit in the last month.

The server stack we run on is like this:

*Kiwi* - Database / Static Content / _(Previously) Memcached_
*Lime* - Scripts
*Orange* - Mail

Those are the 3 main ones. We have a 4th that's very cheap that I use to test things on before implementing them.

Kiwi is paid for until November 2016. When we first started accepting donations, I received about $400 and put in $200 of my own to prepay the only server we had at the time for 2 years.

Lime is $40/mo.
Orange is $10/mo.

If you throw in all the domains we own and the XenForo license, it adds up to about $90/mo in total.

However, we've recently hit a bottleneck on Kiwi. This is because Memcached and the MySQL Database both use the RAM to levy frequently requested information into what's called a cache. Kiwi has been at 4 GiB RAM usage and 500 MiB SWAP usage for almost a month now.

*Mango* is the new server and is $20/mo. It is now taking on the role of Memcached, which leaves a lot of room for the MySQL Database (the primary bottleneck for page load times) to breathe.

Hopefully this works out. We'll see when we start getting near 500 users every day. Right now page load times are about ~0.2s which is much smaller than what we've had before.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jul 3, 2015)

Glad you were able to figure out something for now. The website's running much better so far.


----------



## Dalish (Jul 3, 2015)

thank you based null the site zooms along like a bee


----------



## Ariel (Jul 3, 2015)

Miraak said:


> thank you based null the site zooms along like a bee


----------



## CatParty (Jul 3, 2015)

Fuggin fruit salad farms


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jul 3, 2015)

i just checked and kingofmango isnt online?????


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 5, 2015)

If we ever need another server, can we call it Cherry? I like cherries.


----------



## drtoboggan (Jul 6, 2015)

trombonista said:


> If we ever need another server, can we call it Cherry? I like cherries.


Not pomegranate though. Not that they're bad, name's too long. 
Blackberry isn't good for obvious reasons. Fig might work. 
What the hell is a quince?


----------



## EI 903 (Jul 6, 2015)

Always nice to see upgrades. This place is getting so damn big.


----------



## Null (Jul 6, 2015)

trombonista said:


> If we ever need another server, can we call it Cherry? I like cherries.


Cherry is the name of our beta server.


----------



## lolwut (Jul 6, 2015)

Where's the Biting Pear server?


----------



## John Daker (Jul 6, 2015)

Null said:


> We received a sizable boon in donations this month, which is very timely considering recent growth in the website. I'm sure most people noticed that the site has ran like shit in the last month.
> 
> The server stack we run on is like this:
> 
> ...


Do we get donations at at rate that keeps this sustainable long term?


----------



## Null (Jul 6, 2015)

John Daker said:


> Do we get donations at at rate that keeps this sustainable long term?


Interestingly, and I never thought this would happen, but we get enough $2.5/mo donations to almost pay off everything automatically. I'm really thankful for everyone chipping in, it makes hosting this a _lot_ easier.

We're lingering at around ~500+ people during primetime now and you don't even notice because we have so many resources.


----------



## Conrix (Jul 29, 2015)

Dalish said:


> thank you based null the site zooms along like a bee





Ariel said:


>


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Sep 2, 2015)

I like chipping in. I probably wouldn't be quite so committed to posting here if I didn't feel a sense of the place being 'mine' in a small way.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Sep 5, 2015)

drtoboggan said:


> Not pomegranate though. Not that they're bad, name's too long.
> Blackberry isn't good for obvious reasons. *Fig might work. *
> What the hell is a quince?


NO FIGGING


----------

